# Building BlackDroïd Bass (Left Handed)



## hufschmid (Feb 26, 2009)

So I am currently working on many guitars but also on a 4 string bass for a left handed player so I tought you guys might be interested to check this out 

The customer wants a design blend between aggressive and rounded off woodish finish...

Therfore I designed this body and the headstock will be reversed (4 in line tuners).

Body and neck are crafted from this fancy sapelli mahogany http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/the-lounge/78045-treasure-hunting-amazing-mahogany-content.html, the fingerboard is solid ebony with a 34'' scale and a 16'' radius with 22 frets!

The pickups will be my Hufschmid bass pickups direct mount to body design....

Keep in mind that this is a bass designed for METAL 

Again, this thread is to enjoy the building, please PM me if you need some technical information 

Enjoy 














Rounding the edges








Cutting out the rear cavity for the controls...








Cutting the recess




Sanding the fingerboard flush and taking all the marks off...




This is what we have so far


----------



## jymellis (Feb 26, 2009)

, did you get that clickable myspace banner made yet?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome, as usual. Reminds me of a Rickenbacker for some reason - although thats not a bad thing


----------



## Pauly (Feb 26, 2009)

Seeing lefty builds brings a fuzzy warmth to my innards!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 26, 2009)

Pauly said:


> Seeing lefty builds brings a fuzzy warmth to my innards!



I love building left handed guitars because you have to think the other way around 

I remember my very first left handed guitar, everything was perfect until I realised that I inlayed the fingerboard side dots on the wrong side


----------



## vontetzianos (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks good, Patrick. I'm neither a bassist or a lefty but hey, I love the sight of an awesome looking bass as much as anything. Can't wait to see it when its finished!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 26, 2009)

another awesome build from you


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 26, 2009)

Apophis said:


> another awesome build from you



Aw thank you very much Apophis


----------



## abstract reason (Feb 26, 2009)

I love the design, awsome!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks awesome Patrick!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 26, 2009)

abstract reason said:


> I love the design, awsome!!!



Thanks Roman 



Mattmc74 said:


> Looks awesome Patrick!



Thanks Matt


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know how you do it, but you always give me GAS when you even post the unfinished bodies.. Truely amazing man  keep us posted


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 26, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> I don't know how you do it, but you always give me GAS when you even post the unfinished bodies.. Truely amazing man  keep us posted




I get FAS and BAS

''Forum addictive symdrom''

and

''Building addictive symdrom''


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 26, 2009)

damn it patrick!! why cant you make those instruments for free  kick ass work my friend


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 27, 2009)

i can&#180;t wait to see it put together! it&#180;s gunna be so awesome! 

i can´t wait to see it put together! it´s gunna be so awesome!


----------



## Ruins (Feb 27, 2009)

that's awesome i like the design too can't wait to see the headstock. would it be possible to hear sound sample of this bass i wonder how that pickup of yours will sound.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 27, 2009)

i love that bodyshape! amazing work patrick, as always. if i were a lefthanded-bassist, that thing would be mine!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 27, 2009)

Ruins said:


> that's awesome i like the design too can't wait to see the headstock. would it be possible to hear sound sample of this bass i wonder how that pickup of yours will sound.



Oh sure, I will make a video, but I'm not a bass player and I dont play left handed even thew I'm a left handed 



petereanima said:


> i love that bodyshape! amazing work patrick, as always. if i were a lefthanded-bassist, that thing would be mine!



Thanks man


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 27, 2009)

Routing the truss rod groove....




Perfect fit is crucial or you have to start all over again...




Rough headstock design which will be perfected later on during the process...




Cutting out the neck...




This is what we have so far...




Here is finally a nicely rounded body.... About 3 days of sanding work went into the body to take all the marks off and round off the edges


----------



## Ruins (Feb 27, 2009)

uuuuhhhhhhhh this headstock is looking hot


----------



## liamh (Feb 27, 2009)

Really loving that shape, its different, and very attractive..


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 28, 2009)

the headstock has the exact curves i was imagining i would have put on it when i first saw the unfinished pic 

it&#180;s going to look awesome! it&#180;s a bit unusual with an edgy headstock and a rounded body, that&#180;s pretty cool!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 28, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> the headstock has the exact curves i was imagining i would have put on it when i first saw the unfinished pic
> 
> it´s going to look awesome! it´s a bit unusual with an edgy headstock and a rounded body, that´s pretty cool!



Yeah, I think so too, I think it will be really cool and different...

The most interesting part will be to see my 8 string pickups converted into bass pickups mounted on the body, its going to be really original and brutal


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 28, 2009)

Spreading the glue... 

Protecting the truss rod of course....







Neck has been signed, glue spread, ready for clamping....





Sevear pressure and clamping action for at least 48 hours in the same position...






The idea of this clamping technique is to not only make a perfect joint between the neck and fingerboard but also to keep it perfectly flat while the glue is curing...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 28, 2009)

awwe, i can&#180;t wait to see what it ends up looking like!


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 28, 2009)

That looks amazing, Patrick! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## somn (Mar 2, 2009)

Man your build threads are awsome! must have more of them


----------



## Crucified (Mar 2, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Neck has been signed, glue spread, ready for clamping....


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2009)

This build is looking great. I'm really digging that body shape.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 2, 2009)

Crucified said:


>



 the metal clamper


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 5, 2009)

Its starting to look like a bass


----------



## vansinn (Mar 5, 2009)

Gosh Patrick, always such beatyful work, very inspiring


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 6, 2009)

Patrick,

WOW! That is really pretty. I guess that it has to deal with how you put the pictures into this post that "hid" them from me while I was at work. LOL! Thanks a bunch for showing workshop, too. Really beautiful woods.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 8, 2009)

i love it!

can't wait to see it stained!

it's hard to look at lefty instruments though, i feel like i should be flipping the pictures around in photoshop


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 8, 2009)

Filing away the excess....




Marking the volute for the cuts...


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 8, 2009)

Very precise, as usual, Patrick! Your work is really impressive


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 9, 2009)

Woohoo ,man that looks already perfect! Your builing technique is amazing!
Hufshmied is the wrong Surname for ya zuahuahuahua


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 9, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Woohoo ,man that looks already perfect! Your builing technique is amazing!
> Hufshmied is the wrong Surname for ya zuahuahuahua



lol Hufschmid means horse shoe maker, blacksmith 

but i'm a guitar maker


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 9, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> lol Hufschmid means horse shoe maker, blacksmith
> 
> but i'm a guitar maker



Yeah I know I am a Horse Vet zuahuauhauha. And your surname is pretty German!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 9, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Yeah I know I am a Horse Vet zuahuauhauha. And your surname is pretty German!



From Argovia, Swiss German


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 9, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> From Argovia, Swiss German



you mean schwietzer d&#252;tsch LOL


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 9, 2009)

isn't that...a state of the united states? 

 do i have to repeat myself? You're made of ownage Pat, keep it up.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 9, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> isn't that...a state of the united states? :scratch



LMFAO


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 10, 2009)

Routing off the excess wood.....









Marking the neck as a visual guide for the filing work...




Now the tough work....


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 10, 2009)

Awesome pics again. I always wanted to see how a neck was actually built. One of these days i'm going to try it.


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2009)

Stellar instrument, Patrick. I'm a huge fan of your style and build quality.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 10, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Awesome pics again. I always wanted to see how a neck was actually built. One of these days i'm going to try it.



Thanks

I only have 2 tools for the job so i really feel comfortable about building this way, works great for me


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you guys have the impression I'm promoting Bosh tools? 



Damn, send them a mail, I want them to endorse me and send me free tools 

I want to be a Bosh tools endorser


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 10, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Do you guys have the impression I'm promoting Bosh tools?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, send them a mail, I want them to endorse me and send me free tools



My Brother works at Bosch LOL. But he designs industrial heating systems ..Maybe you can send him (me) a Bass and we can arrange somethin'


Anyways ,except the sandpaper you use (I don't like LUX ,the company) everything is stellar LOL.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 11, 2009)

Introducing the very first Hufschmid 4 string Bass pickups!


----------



## Ruins (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah i was thinking about it too haha i always see your Bosh. if you would get endorsed by them it would be totally cool. 
your simplicity and the limited amount of tools that you work with amazes me. good job man!


----------



## Panterica (Mar 11, 2009)

awesomes


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 12, 2009)

i love the kent armstrong wiring system on the back of the pickups


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i love the kent armstrong wiring system on the back of the pickups



Kent says its a good solution because the wires are not bothering the internal system when somebody moves the wires of the pickup...

Then he told me he developped this system because of his pickups repair experience...

Its actually real cool to wire up and many options are available which I have never tested yet...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 12, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Kent says its a good solution because the wires are not bothering the internal system when somebody moves the wires of the pickup...
> 
> Then he told me he developped this system because of his pickups repair experience...
> 
> Its actually real cool to wire up and many options are available which I have never tested yet...



yeah, and the cool thing is that you can just cross some wires on those pegs to get series, parallell, coil tap, all that junk


----------



## Randy (Mar 12, 2009)

Woah. That camo knife is sick. Also, really  your pickups.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)

Randy said:


> Woah. That camo knife is sick. Also, really  your pickups.



Thanks man

You wont believe how fucking expensive it was to have my design cut out by CNC in order to create the perfect aluminium template which is used to build the mold in which the actual pickup is built........ 

Then I had the template micro blasted to give it a rough feel on the surface....



MF_Kitten said:


> yeah, and the cool thing is that you can just cross some wires on those pegs to get series, parallell, coil tap, all that junk



I was never into that stuff but I'm sure it must be pretty cool to experiment even further


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

So the neck joint must be perfect, I'm a psychopathe when it comes to neck joints....




Routing the pickups cavity...




Perfect fit! 




Neck joint detail.... I dont think a bacteria can enter 








Bolts in place....




Back detail.... Been working so hard on sanding this body...








So get ready, this is pure sexual emotion, insane mahogany again 








Now the body and neck have cured for over 1 full week... more pics to come...


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 16, 2009)

ISN'T THIS PURE PORN????!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

I know you guys are watching the chocolate drink... 
So here is a picture only for the sevenstring forum 




High quality HIPSHOT


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

drilling bridge to ground connexion...








fitting the tuners...








now fitting my new nut material


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

Soon completed^^


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 16, 2009)

daaaamn! i love it! 

and that bridge looks really muscular too! 

i&#180;m looking forwards to seeing that nut when it&#180;s all nice and shiny


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i&#180;m looking forwards to seeing that nut when it&#180;s all nice and shiny







i'm exited because its the first hufschmid bass with hufschmid pickups


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

Mirror picture on photoshop to give right handed players an idea of my design


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 16, 2009)

Gorgeous work, as ever Patrick.

Have you ever considered making wooden pickup rings to go with your guitars/basses? I think they'd look a lot better than the cheap, nasty ones that are mass produced. I'm one of those people who like the look of pickup rings to cover the pickup tabs.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Gorgeous work, as ever Patrick.
> 
> Have you ever considered making wooden pickup rings to go with your guitars/basses? I think they'd look a lot better than the cheap, nasty ones that are mass produced. I'm one of those people who like the look of pickup rings to cover the pickup tabs.



i'm using plastic covers at the moment on my guitars because i dont like wood rings, too fragile....

and metal rings can sometimes pickup up any metal bracelet and become a humbucker also....

but Kent will soon be casting rings i am designing for my pickups...


----------



## Apophis (Mar 16, 2009)

omg
that looks so great, I like your taste, this bass is so natural shaped almost like a woman


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

Apophis said:


> omg
> that looks so great, I like your taste, this bass is so natural shaped almost like a woman



Thanks man


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

Intonation is not done yet and i have to polish the nut etc....

























nice and clean in there....


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats fantastic. I'm an old fart and incredibly picky when it comes to designs and equipment but for me thats just about perfect (apart from being left-handed ).

Congratulations on another job well done


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks man 

I have a design idea, what do you guys think......

A bloodwood truss rod cover?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

This is the idea I have in mind... ?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 16, 2009)

wow, that truss rod cover adds so much imo, great idea

small things can make others HUGE


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

Apophis said:


> wow, that truss rod cover adds so much imo, great idea
> 
> small things can make others HUGE



Sweet man, thanks for the imput, so yeah I think I will go ahead with this idea, I want to suprise the customer


----------



## Apophis (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah, I'm not joking  sometimes one thing can destroy whole project imo and sometimes something "averange" can become unique only because that small thing makes it look like that

go for it


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2009)

What a sexy bass that is, Patrick. 

Who's it being built for?


----------



## Pauly (Mar 16, 2009)

This forum really is the shit when it comes to seeing awesome custom builds and mods. I <3 this place.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

Randy said:


> What a sexy bass that is, Patrick.
> 
> Who's it being built for?



For a customer in Switzerland, Martin Süsstrunk....

I'm looking forward delivering it, normally this saturday..... pics pics pics pics


----------



## Ruins (Mar 16, 2009)

damn...... you customer is one lucky bastard....
if i only had the money to order 6 stringer from you.... this bass is pure sex!  
i really dig this cover there it added this lil extra to the design it shouldn't be any problem at all for slapping/poping.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

About the bridge, I just wrote a mail to Jason (Hipshot) because I think that if they could come up with the same design but for guitars this would really be the real deal 

Its very smart because you can either put the string true the body or direct top mount and you can space the strings for custom neck profile 

Imagine this thing on a guitar, on a 7 or 8 string! Only 4 screws to fix it, big intonation adjustement space!


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 16, 2009)

I lost track of this thread man, irresponsable me  ....

What else to say man? your builds are always Creme de la creme,Over the top, orgasmicly Uber, you name it 

i WILL some day own a Hufschmid, even if it's in ten years  i'm already saving for it


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

Ruins said:


> damn...... you customer is one lucky bastard....
> if i only had the money to order 6 stringer from you.... this bass is pure sex!
> i really dig this cover there it added this lil extra to the design it shouldn't be any problem at all for slapping/poping.



I wish I could record a demo but i'm not that ambidextrial in order to play a left handed bass  I will try tomorrow....

I just plug it in the amp and its intense.... Hopefully Martin will make a video or will let me record him saturday


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 16, 2009)

Damn tha looks nice Patrick! Great job!


----------



## Ruins (Mar 16, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I wish I could record a demo but i'm not that ambidextrial in order to play a left handed bass  I will try tomorrow....
> 
> I just plug it in the amp and its intense.... Hopefully Martin will make a video or will let me record him saturday


that would be awesome!!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 16, 2009)

i don&#180;t get what the unique thing was with the bridge, care to explain it again?

is it that the black parts of the saddles, the parts where the strings lay over, can be adjusted left/right?

it&#180;s a pretty-as-hell bridge though! i love massive bridges!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 16, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i don&#180;t get what the unique thing was with the bridge, care to explain it again?
> 
> is it that the black parts of the saddles, the parts where the strings lay over, can be adjusted left/right?
> 
> it&#180;s a pretty-as-hell bridge though! i love massive bridges!



its just very cool looking and perfectly adjustable....

the low screw moves the black parts and you can shift the string from left to right....

its also expensive... but the craft is impeccable...

http://store.hipshotproducts.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=114


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 16, 2009)

damn it patrick!! why did you use such a beautiful peice of wood on a lefty?!?!


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 16, 2009)

That's an amazing looking bass, Patrick! Congratulations on another masterpiece 

Is it just me, or does this one have a fretboard radius, rather than the usual flat fretboard?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 16, 2009)

Yumm yumm! Smooth and beautifull.


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 17, 2009)

didnt know you did basses dude,
looks great!!

i just started a bass build, my own design, you guys would probably like it..


----------



## Ruins (Mar 17, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> didnt know you did basses dude,
> looks great!!
> 
> i just started a bass build, my own design, you guys would probably like it..


you know that we would...
create thread and post pics of work in progress


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 17, 2009)

Ruins said:


> you know that we would...
> create thread and post pics of work in progress


 
but im so lazy lol....

i could post a teaser pic of it


----------



## petereanima (Mar 17, 2009)

awesome, simply awesome....what else can i say? i would learn to play lefty bass for that thing.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 17, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> but im so lazy lol....
> 
> i could post a teaser pic of it



We NEED the picstory .


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 17, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> We NEED the picstory .


 

hmm ill think about it


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 17, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> That's an amazing looking bass, Patrick! Congratulations on another masterpiece
> 
> Is it just me, or does this one have a fretboard radius, rather than the usual flat fretboard?



Thanks man 

Page 1 
I quote myself



hufschmid said:


> the fingerboard is solid ebony with a 34'' scale and a 16'' radius with 22 frets!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 17, 2009)

Polished, intonation set, truss rod cover, everything all set, still have to place the strap looks but I will do that when the customer comes to get it
Enjoy









me and the bass




right handed photoshop




bloodwood string retainer 
















ebony fingerboard


----------



## Seebu (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome job as always!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 17, 2009)

great, with that string tree you added is just perfect combo, nice job


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 17, 2009)

Beautifull!





http://newmedia.funnyjunk.com/pictures/whos-awesome.jpg


----------



## Elysian (Mar 17, 2009)

that thing is tits, and i love tits!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 17, 2009)

Elysian said:


> that thing is tits, and i love tits!



 thanks man


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 18, 2009)

what does the customer think?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 18, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> what does the customer think?



He is comming saturday to get it... 

So far he is in love with the pictures of the bass and its exactly what he wanted.. so I hope he will be in love with the real bass


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 19, 2009)

So I did try to play left handed but I'm afraid that its a little difficult even for an ambidextrial.... 

So before the real video, I just recorded the bass this way, the video does not really pick up the real sound (i dont have a bass amp....)

but for now here is a short video....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 19, 2009)

you should film someone left-handed playing it, or at least get a hold of some clips some day 

i love how the notes sustain


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 19, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> you should film someone left-handed playing it, or at least get a hold of some clips some day
> 
> i love how the notes sustain



customer comming saturday and will do video


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> customer comming saturday and will do video


 
Great!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 19, 2009)

I dont know why but all of a sudden, I was like...

Build a new rear cover and leave it natural instead of black.... 

I just love european awk and sapeli mahogany blend together....










I was finally able to capture a good picture of the luminescent dots ....





So now its all nice and polished and ready


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 19, 2009)

haha, you are so obsessive about little ideas and stuff!

"so, like, i was walking in the alps, and i happened to fall down a cliff and land on an ancient mammoth skeleton, so now my next guitars will ship with tuner knobs made from 10.000 year old mammoth tusks!!!"



first it was the truss rod cover, then it was the new knobs for the V, now you come here with a control cavity cover 

i love that about your build threads!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 19, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> haha, you are so obsessive about little ideas and stuff!
> 
> "so, like, i was walking in the alps, and i happened to fall down a cliff and land on an ancient mammoth skeleton, so now my next guitars will ship with tuner knobs made from 10.000 year old mammoth tusks!!!"
> 
> ...





I just cant help it, because as soon as i think about this type of little detail I cant sleep untill I get to try it first 

Its like my brain is connecting to 1000000000 of information at the same time 

I remember once waking up at 3 in the morning because i could not sleep, i received some graphite the day before and i just went to the workshop like an idiot in a pijama just to know how sanding graphite feels like


----------



## Ruins (Mar 19, 2009)

damn  the sustain the punch of this bass have put my ibby sr405 in to totaaaaaaaal shame.
i know you can't really compare the two but still....


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 19, 2009)

Ruins said:


> damn  the sustain the punch of this bass have put my ibby sr405 in to totaaaaaaaal shame.
> i know you can't really compare the two but still....



Its got a very mahogany'sh sound...... 

 I cant wait until saturday


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 19, 2009)

Very cool details Patrick. The bloodwood obsession is hard to heal right? 

Nice job man ,you brought a nice new entertainment to this forum. We all enjoy the build threads a lot .learn ,laugh and enjoy the progression.
Drooling and attaining G.A.S might be the negative effects ,but nothing is perfect!

Cheers!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 20, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Very cool details Patrick. The bloodwood obsession is hard to heal right?
> 
> Nice job man ,you brought a nice new entertainment to this forum. We all enjoy the build threads a lot .learn ,laugh and enjoy the progression.
> Drooling and attaining G.A.S might be the negative effects ,but nothing is perfect!
> ...



Thanks man 

Yeah the bloodwood becomes an obsession sometimes

This forum gives me BAS and FAS 

Building addictive symdrom
Forum addictive symdrom


----------



## somn (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow just wow man looks superb and classy


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 21, 2009)

ok guys, here are the first pics of the customer and his bass

Martin S&#252;sstrunk from the band Nevborn

Martin is very happy with the bass, he loves the neck and he also told me that he never heard so much sustain and punch attack in a bass which made me very happy

So he kindly accepted to make a video which I will receive in a couple days hopefully


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 21, 2009)

Hell yess!
This baby is a good fit and it looks as playable as a guitar!!!
I am happy that you made one more customer happy!
His surname is extra cool tho (Sweetdrink) hahaha.
Hope to see the video soon! Cheers!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 21, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Hell yess!
> This baby is a good fit and it looks as playable as a guitar!!!
> I am happy that you made one more customer happy!
> His surname is extra cool tho (Sweetdrink) hahaha.
> Hope to see the video soon! Cheers!



I was lucky, notice how the bass fits perfectly in the case? 1cm bigger and I would of been screwed


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 21, 2009)

I did capture him this morning when he first tested the bass  check it out 


from this 






too this


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 21, 2009)

hah! it&#180;s almost like the case for my agile... after i put a strap-lock thing on the upper horn (plastic, not the metal kind), the total length of the upper horn is SLIGHTLY longer, and now that part s dented inwards 

i don&#180;t care though, it&#180;s not like it makes a difference 

looking forwards to the video from the customer 

edit: whoa! HufNinja strikes from above! the video popped up a split second after i posted!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 21, 2009)

yesss. wonderful tone !


----------



## Cold_Twilight (Mar 21, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I was lucky, notice how the bass fits perfectly in the case? 1cm bigger and I would of been screwed


 
Back to home finally ! ^^... I've tested this WMD on my bassamp... I have to change all my EQ... and down the volume ... It's soud really warm and strong ! This bass is really light... it's a bit like a guitar but with only 4 strings... really confortable ... Great job Patrick 

(ps : I can explain why I'm closing my eyes... the sun was shining in them... xD I am NOT angry )


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 21, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWW Welcome to the forum Martin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm so happy that you joined the forum


----------



## vehemence (Mar 21, 2009)

Cold_Twilight said:


> Back to home finally ! ^^... I've tested this WMD on my bassamp... I have to change all my EQ... and down the volume ... It's soud really warm and strong ! This bass is really light... it's a bit like a guitar but with only 4 strings... really confortable ... Great job Patrick
> 
> (ps : I can explain why I'm closing my eyes... the sun was shining in them... xD I am NOT angry )


awesome bass


----------



## Cold_Twilight (Mar 21, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWW Welcome to the forum Martin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm so happy that you joined the forum


 
As soon as I'll drop this beauty... I'll send you a video 

I'm discovering how to use this forum... xD I'm a bit lost


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 21, 2009)

Cold_Twilight said:


> As soon as I'll drop this beauty... I'll send you a video
> 
> I'm discovering how to use this forum... xD I'm a bit lost



I'm sure everybody will be very happy to discover a passionated musician

Here is the link to the new members introduction

New Member Introductions


----------



## vehemence (Mar 21, 2009)

Cold_Twilight said:


> As soon as I'll drop this beauty... I'll send you a video
> 
> I'm discovering how to use this forum... xD I'm a bit lost


well... welcoem to the forum! fun place to be


----------



## Cold_Twilight (Mar 21, 2009)

vehemence said:


> well... welcoem to the forum! fun place to be


 
thanks guy ^^... and thank you again Patrick


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome man. Can I call you lucky Bastard? LOL
Nice instrument you have there! Have fun with teh forum and the beauty!
Cheers!


----------



## Cold_Twilight (Mar 21, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Welcome man. Can I call you lucky Bastard? LOL
> Nice instrument you have there! Have fun with teh forum and the beauty!
> Cheers!


 
xD yes you can ... I'm so happy that I allow you to call me like that 

As I said, I'll post a video or I'll send it to Patrick, as soo as I'd make changement with my EQ's amp


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm looking forward to that...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 21, 2009)

congratulations on the beast, and welcome! Patrick has been keeping us all entertained and drop-jawed with the beauty of this build 

you&#180;re very lucky to have an instrument like that!


----------



## Cold_Twilight (Mar 21, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> congratulations on the beast, and welcome! Patrick has been keeping us all entertained and drop-jawed with the beauty of this build
> 
> you´re very lucky to have an instrument like that!


 
If every bass or guitars were like that... I'll be a perfect world


----------



## Ruins (Mar 22, 2009)

congrats Martin with your new bass.
could you post some more sound clips, videos of this monster in action? in band or just with drummer what ever would be great!


----------



## Cold_Twilight (Mar 22, 2009)

Ruins said:


> congrats Martin with your new bass.
> could you post some more sound clips, videos of this monster in action? in band or just with drummer what ever would be great!


 
I'm just searching for a camera ... and it'll be in ze pocket


----------



## petereanima (Mar 23, 2009)

congrats toy our new instrument and welcome to the forum!

the final produict is just as awesome as i expected it to be...such a wonderfull piece of wood, awesome!


----------



## drmosh (Mar 23, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> About the bridge, I just wrote a mail to Jason (Hipshot) because I think that if they could come up with the same design but for guitars this would really be the real deal
> 
> Its very smart because you can either put the string true the body or direct top mount and you can space the strings for custom neck profile
> 
> Imagine this thing on a guitar, on a 7 or 8 string! Only 4 screws to fix it, big intonation adjustement space!



I LOVE the look of that bass, and the shape. 

The bridge is pretty similar to the one ETS built for my 8.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 23, 2009)

I think i have written to them and never received any reply.... 
That 8 looks awesome!


----------



## drmosh (Mar 23, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I think i have written to them and never received any reply....
> That 8 looks awesome!



Thanks! The turnaround on my bridge was pretty quick actually, especially considering it's piezo equipped too and they made all the electronics for it also.

It's a Siggi Braun build btw, great guy.
I think my next custom will be swiss though


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks man I appreciate 

I love to experiment and to test new hardware all the time, thats why I wrote an e-mail to them...

My next test will be the steinberger 40:1 gear ratio tuners on my next 6 string, thats going to be fun


----------



## drmosh (Mar 23, 2009)

I appreciate you showing your work and build progress on your various builds here.
I also love your purist approach, it's exactly what I want in a guitar. As well as your passion and will to experiment


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Apophis (Apr 6, 2009)

but more pics with the bass would be even better


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 6, 2009)

Apophis said:


> but more pics with the bass would be even better





I'm impatient


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 7, 2009)

Holy shit... ive only just looked through this thread...  That is the single most epic-awesome bass guitar i have ever seen... SEND ME ONE!!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Holy shit... ive only just looked through this thread...  That is the single most epic-awesome bass guitar i have ever seen... SEND ME ONE!!




Aw thats very sweet, thank you very much


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Holy shit... ive only just looked through this thread...  That is the single most epic-awesome bass guitar i have ever seen... SEND ME ONE!!



Yeah ALUCARD loves bloodwood LOL!


----------

